# Up in the morning, when spazzy (then down in the afternoon, normal???)



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

I did search and couldn't find a thread similar to this. I suck at searching though, so there probably is. 
I know ears can take time to be up, but I have a question. Knuckles' ears are almost always up in the mornings, right after he wakes up. They will stay up for a few hours and then fall again. In the mornings is when he's most active & spazzy, too. 

This was Saturday morning: 








This was last night (his weekly "birthday" pic, thats why it's labeled): 








and this morning again: 









Has anyone else had their GSD go through the same thing? Could it be that it will always be like this? His mood is going to control his ears? Like I said, I know the ear game can go any which way and it can take months for him to have normal ears, but the other thing is that they aren't thick like other GSD's I've seen (his littermates ears are thick & erect already, have been since 7 weeks). If this is how he is, I don't care. I'm just wondering if anyone else had a puppy that was like this, but still had erect ears when they were older. Can they still get thicker? I guess the thickness is what is concerning me. Not really a concern, I guess, I don't really care what his ears do, it doesn't change how I feel about him.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

Nobody? Does this mean Knuckles is a freak of nature? LMAO


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I think that your handsome boy will be fine, is he completely through his teething stage? Make sure you give him plenty of things to chew on to help strengthen those ears.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> I think that your handsome boy will be fine, is he completely through his teething stage? Make sure you give him plenty of things to chew on to help strengthen those ears.


No, not yet. All his front teeth are in now. And he has everything under the sun to chew on. Like I said, I know it can take time but I was just wondering if anyone else has been through the up/down* every day *thing.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Yes, Ace's ears were seperately up and down for weeks in between. Only when he was very alert or excited would they try to stand.


----------



## kitmcd (Aug 31, 2011)

My pup's ears were up and down like that too. Also went through the fold in and fold out stage. However at about 4.5 months they were up for good.


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

The only time sheldon's are really up are when he's playing with other dogs. sometimes it'll go up on its own for a few minutes to a few hours...but it always falls again. *sigh*. I'm hoping that means it'll come up on its own, but he's 7 months, so it's starting to worry me a little. I think your little buddy's will come up soon. too cute, btw =3


----------



## Razzle J.Dazzle (Sep 8, 2011)

Razzle's ears did that as well 

On a side note....nice pictures. What type of camera do you use?


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

Razzle J.Dazzle said:


> Razzle's ears did that as well
> 
> On a side note....nice pictures. What type of camera do you use?


Canon Rebel. It's an older version, without video. Hubby wants to get me the upgraded version but nobody is going to pry this one outta my hands! LOL I use 3 different lenses, depending on my mood. The last 2 pics were taken with my 50mm lens, which is my favorite. No zoom, but I love the pictures it takes! 

It's funny... after I posted this thread yesterday morning, Knuckles ears stayed up all day and they are still up this morning (like usual). He's such a brat, he's just doing it because I said they don't stay up later in the day! :wild:


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

Ezra's ears are doing the same thing. They are definitely down more in the afternoon/evening...


----------



## firfly (Mar 6, 2011)

Echo's ears did this espicially during the teething stage. My vet told me not to worry if it bothered me that bad to give her a calcium supplement. So I did and that ended it her ears went up nice and strong. Its a matter of calcium being lowered during teething.


----------

